# Mallard deeks in a honker spread??



## Austin_rdm (Aug 27, 2008)

What do you guys think of putting mallard decoys in your spread if you have scouted the field and only saw honkers?? Does it hurt at all?


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I've done it a lot and it never seems to hurt. But the only type of duck decoy I have seen that the geese don't like is the robo ducks...they hate them.

I lots of times just find a field that has just ducks in it and end up putting out just goose decoys the next morning and the ducks dont care at all and come right in.


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

hell yes, throw some mallies out there and bring em both in. better yet, find some shallow field puddles or ponds and throw some floaters next to your field spread, makes for a deadly combo


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thats all you guys are about. Hunting the water. :withstupid:


----------



## Austin_rdm (Aug 27, 2008)

Inknow what your sayin about the robo ducks. I have seen times where they wouldn't look at me with it on then other times they don't seem to care. I guess that what makes it huntin.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

During regular season I put a dozen FB mallards out amongst my goose FBs. Doesn't hurt anything, but on the other hand, I've never seen it to help much either. Geese could care less and the mallards will come in the same either way.

If I am using a spinner (only when I'm primarily targeting mallards) I use one that runs off a remote control and the moment I see a goose within a mile, it is turned off...


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

We always put mallard dekes in with our goose spread because we are usually hunting both. The ducks will come in to a strictly goose spread, during the early goose season we didnt have any ducks dekes out and the ducks came in no problem. We do run two robos both with remote control and if we see geese in the distance coming our way we usually try to take the robo down, it has seemed to help a lil better with the geese. GOOD LUCK


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

so when u mix the ducks and geese decoys do u put all the ducks together? if so where do u usually put the duck decoys? or do u just randomly put them in the spread with the geese?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

It makes no huge difference in my experience, but does add more to a spread. Goose dekes alone work just fine for ducks and will suck them in nicely


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

If there are no ducks using the field anyway I don't see how it would benefit you at all. It would just be more decoys to set out. If there were ducks around too then it wouldn't hurt but like mentioned before, they decoy just as good to honkers.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

And....if there are ducks in the field you don't need the duck decoys anyway, as they'll come into the geese 90 % of the time.

or is it...you just wnat to buy some new mallard field blocks and you're trying to come up with a good reason for them...you know, for the little lady maybe?

 :beer:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

i know this is a cheap way but if it works it works but what do you think would happen if i were to use duck decoys but the water ones hide the line and weight and get them in the ground somewhat then mixed with some feeding gooose full bodies? cheap way but if it works why not use it


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have killed ducks in fields, with water decoys for years before I bought field decoys.


----------

